# I want my Mummy (HD-DVD Review)



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

They say that time changes everything (or at least, has the power to change everything), and that is especially true where movies are concerned. Often a film is not well received during it's initial run, but gain a new life with subsequent releases (or home video), where time has allowed it to be seen in a different light. Two such films are The Mummy (1999), and it's 2001 sequel "The Mummy Returns". The first film is considered by many to be a staple in the "brainless/fun/action" genre, while the sequal has not fared quite as well. To preface my comments, let me state that I am an avid pop-corn movie junkie. As such, I have an extremely high suspension of disbelief, which is often shoved aside in the name of mindless entertainment. To state it more concisely, I don't criticize Bugs Bunny because rabbits don't talk.

*The Mummy- 1999*
Back in 1999, when Universal first announced a remake for "The Mummy", fans of the Boris Karloff original were cautiously excided; as remakes have a way of staining the original (another thing I could never understand – The original is not marred by the existence of the remake – except in the one instance where the original is swept under the rug – you listening, George?). I must confess to have never seen the original, but I can definitely understand the sentiment. When I first saw the film in the theater, I absolutely loved it! Everything from the "poor-man's Indiana Jones" shtick to Jerry Goldsmith's excellent music (I'm a firm believer that a film's score can make or break it) just added to my enjoyment. That being said, those who were looking for a faithful remake of (or even update to) the Karloff original were, to put it lightly, a wee bit upset. None of the horror or suspense was carried over. Indeed, only the character names (well, some of 'em, anyway) and basic premise was retained. What we got was an Indiana Jones knockoff, and that alienated a lot of purists. I, on the other hand, found it to be the most fun I have had in a movie in a long while. What makes this film work, more than anything, is the pitch-perfect casting – I can't imagine anybody else playing O'Connel or Evie with such chemistry given this source material.


*The Mummy Returns - 2001*
Even with the level of disappointment in "The Mummy", it made gobs of money, virtually ensuring a sequel. The problem was, Imhotep was dead, so where do we go from here without completely destroying any credibility the first film had (I know there are some who would debate whether the first had any to start with). I think there must be a book somewhere in Hollywood land where screenwriters can go when they have written themselves into a corner, because the standard answer is "go with a bad guy even more powerful than the first one, and if possible have the two face-off in the finale". In this case, the "badder baddie" is in the form of The Scorpion King, played by Dwayne Johnson (known to WWF fans as "The Rock"). To be fair, The Rock is only onscreen for about 15 minutes total: the prologe and a badly rendered Scorpion/Rock hybrid in the finale. So, the film still centers on Imhotep, who is brought back in a sequence that still does not make a whole lot of sense in light of how he was "killed" in the fist film (but was still fun; "We're getting very close."). As in the first film, the SPX were done by George Lucas' Industrial Light and Magic. On the whole, the effects were nicely done, with one notable exception; the final battle between Imhotep and the Scorpion King. ILM had run into time problems, and the results are the Scorpion/Rock hybrid. But, to me that is only a small hindrance in what I believe to be just about the perfect sequel; The story is carried forward – not rehashed – and is just as fun as the original.

*The HD-DVDs*
Video *** and ***1/2

This one is somewhat of a mixed bag, in HD terms. While I found the image to be a definite step-up from the SD version, it was not quite as sharp as some of the more recent offerings. While some shots exhibit incredible sharpness and three-dimensionality, others are a bit softer, tending back to the SD version (in the sense that a softer image does not lend itself to the "looking through a window" picture quality HD is capable of). Print dirt is never a problem, and colors seem to be spot-on.

Audio ***1/2 and ***1/2

Here, I thought the transfer really shone, but I am biased. I have always loved the sound design of these films, and am a huge fan of both the late, great Jerry Goldsmith (1929-2004) and Alan Silvestri. Surrounds are nearly always engaged, moreso in "Returns" (consistent with the "grab you by the lapel and never let you go" action sequences), and panning is flawless. For example, when Rick, Evie, and the warden guy first enter the tomb. Listen as the scarabs circle the viewer ("sounds like…. bugs."). Dialog is always clear, and I could detect no distortion anywhere in the louder passages. Both Dolby Digital Plus tracks truly shine.

There are those that would liken Stephen Sommers to Trash filmmakers like Uwe Boll (no offense intended toward his fans – either of them). I, on the other hand, tend to love his films as mindless, check-your-brain-at-the-door entertainment. Let the flaming begin.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Isn't there another movie sold with these to form a trilogy? I did not watch the HD versions but I agree with your review and found these movies very entertaining. Good review.

Bob


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Yea,

Universal made a "prequel" called "The Scorpian King", which was supposed to be based on the character Johnson played in The Mummy Returns. Actually, the only thing the two have in common is the name of the titular character. "The Scorpion King" was more of a Conan/Red Sonja mismash, borrowing plot elements from both. I had read the reviews trashing it before I finally saw it on DVD (the criticisms of "Returns" were comparitively high praise), so I went in with subterranean expectations. And, given that my standards are extremely flexible to start with, I really enjoyed it...(both of my brain cells appriciated that neither of them had to strain, either)...


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

> ...(both of my brain cells appriciated that neither of them had to strain, either)


:rofl:


----------

